# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Մարդ և շրջակա միջավայր > Առողջ ապրելակերպ >  Ալկոհոլ

## Rammstein

Ինպե՞ս եք վերաբերում ոգելից խմիչքներին։

----------


## Ariadna

> Ինպե՞ս եք վերաբերում ոգելից խմիչքներին։


Երեք բաժակ օղի եմ խմել, հիմա գլուխս ուռած ա, շատ վատ եմ վերաբերվում, շատ  :Smile:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Ես հարբեցող եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Ariadna

Ինչ լավ ա, դեռ չի գրանցվել «սկզբունքայնորեն չեմ խմում» տարբերակը։ Հուսանք, որ ակումբում ամեն ինչ կարգին է  :Smile:

----------

Սամսար (07.09.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

Ալկոհոլը թույն է։ Այն սպանում է ուղեղի բջիջները (որոնք էլ երբեք չեն վերականգնվում), որի հետեւանքով մարդը «կայֆ» ա ստանում։
Եթե ուշադրություն դարձնենք, հատկապես արվեստագետներն են (նկարիչ, երաժիշտ, դերասան եւն) հաճախ դառնում հարբեցող, քանի որ նրանք կարիք ունեն սթրեսներից ազատվելու, իսկ ալկոհոլը հենց դա էլ անում է։

----------


## Ariadna

> Ալկոհոլը թույն է։ Այն սպանում է ուղեղի բջիջները (որոնք էլ երբեք չեն վերականգնվում), որի հետեւանքով մարդը «կայֆ» ա ստանում։
> Եթե ուշադրություն դարձնենք, հատկապես արվեստագետներն են (նկարիչ, երաժիշտ, դերասան եւն) հաճախ դառնում հարբեցող, քանի որ նրանք կարիք ունեն սթրեսներից ազատվելու, իսկ ալկոհոլը հենց դա էլ անում է։


Չհամոզեցիր, ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ, պարզապես  :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

«Երբեմն» և «հաճախ» բառերը շատ հարաբերական են, ինչպե՞ս կողմնորոշվել :Dntknw: 

Ավելի լավ է ընտրեմ «ես հարբեցող եմ» տարբերակը :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> «Երբեմն» և «հաճախ» բառերը շատ հարաբերական են, ինչպե՞ս կողմնորոշվել
> 
> Ավելի լավ է ընտրեմ «ես հարբեցող եմ» տարբերակը


«Երբեմն» ը առիթից առիթն է :Hands Up:

----------


## Elmo

Երբեմն խմում եմ: Բայց մենակ գարեջուր: Օղի ընդհանրապես չեմ կարողանում խմել, կամ էլ ամենաքաջ ժամանակ մի 2 բաժակ:

----------


## Աթեիստ

> Ալկոհոլը թույն է։ Այն սպանում է ուղեղի բջիջները (որոնք էլ երբեք չեն վերականգնվում), որի հետեւանքով մարդը «կայֆ» ա ստանում։
> Եթե ուշադրություն դարձնենք, հատկապես արվեստագետներն են (նկարիչ, երաժիշտ, դերասան եւն) հաճախ դառնում հարբեցող, քանի որ նրանք կարիք ունեն սթրեսներից ազատվելու, իսկ ալկոհոլը հենց դա էլ անում է։


"Ալկոհոլի ցանկացած կաթիլ թույն է օրգանիզմի համար" - Բժշկական համալսարան, Ֆարմակոլոգիա, 3-րդ կուրս:

Մարդուն բնորոշ է ձգտումը դեպի մահը (հոգեբանության դասընթաց), ընդ որում շատերը չարաշահում են այդ հատկությունը (ալկոհոլ, նիկոտին, էքստրեմալ սպորտ և այլն):

----------

Freeman (10.02.2012), Նաիրուհի (30.05.2013)

----------


## Kuk

> «Երբեմն» ը առիթից առիթն է


Բա որ անհոգ սեզոն ա լինում, ու հաճախ ես խմո՞ւմ, կամ հակառակը` հոգսերով լի սեզոն ա լինում, ու հաճախ ես խմո՞ւմ: Անհոգ լինելն ու հոգսեր ունենալն է՞լ հաշվենք առիթ.. չէ է, չի ստացվում. ոնց գցում-բռնում եմ` ես հարբեցող եմ :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

> Չհամոզեցիր, ամեն ինչ չափի մեջ է գեղեցիկ, պարզապես


Չափի մեջը այն է, որ մարդու օրգանիզմը կարողանում է չեզոքացնել ալկոհոլը եւ այն չի հասնում ուղեղին։ Ուղղակի այդ դեպքում մարդը հարբածության զգացողություն չի ունենա։ Իսկ եթե մարդը ունեցավ հարբացության, կամ գլխապտույտի (միեւնույն է թե ինչ) զգացողություն, ապա նշանակում է, որ ալկոհոլը արդեն սպանել է բազմաթիվ նեյրոններ։

Հ.Գ. Ասեմ որ բոլոր մարդիկ չէ, որ ունեն իմունիտետ ալկոհոլի նկատմամբ։ Օրինակ Ռուսները չունեն, իս հայերը ունեն, քանի որ ուտում են խաղող։ Այսինքն եթե ռուսը մի կաթիլ էլ խմի, դա նրան որոշակի վնաս կհասցնի, իս հայերին մի քիչ կարելի է։ :Smile: 
 :Russian:

----------


## Վարպետ

Խմելու առիթ լինի...

----------


## Kuk

Ալկոհոլի հոտ եկավ էս թեմայից. ոնց որ թե թեման կիսատ ա, այն ամբողջական դարձնելու համար ցանկալի է թեմային կցել «ալկոհոլային հանդիպում» մասը :Nyam:

----------


## Gayl

> Բա որ անհոգ սեզոն ա լինում, ու հաճախ ես խմո՞ւմ, կամ հակառակը` հոգսերով լի սեզոն ա լինում, ու հաճախ ես խմո՞ւմ: Անհոգ լինելն ու հոգսեր ունենալն է՞լ հաշվենք առիթ.. չէ է, չի ստացվում. ոնց գցում-բռնում եմ` ես հարբեցող եմ


Դե կարող ես լողանալուց հետո խմես,այդպես ավելի հարմար է,լողանալը ընդունում ենք առիթ ու խմում ենք  :LOL: կամ էլ ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ,ես օրինակ միշտ ֆուտբոլ նայելուց պիվա եմ խմում,դրա համար էլ դարձել ընտիր պիվեքի մասնագետ :Smile:

----------


## Kuk

> Դե կարող ես լողանալուց հետո խմես,այդպես ավելի հարմար է,լողանալը ընդունում ենք առիթ ու խմում ենք կամ էլ ֆուտբոլի ժամանակ,ես օրինակ միշտ ֆուտբոլ նայելուց պիվա եմ խմում,դրա համար էլ դարձել ընտիր պիվեքի մասնագետ


Ֆուտբոլ նայելուց խմելը նոռմալ ա, բայց լողանալուց հետո խմելը.. չեմ կարծում, եթե իհարկե լողանալն ա առիթ հանդիսանում: Գոնե ասեիր` վաննա ընդունելիս :Love:

----------


## Gayl

> Չափի մեջը այն է, որ մարդու օրգանիզմը կարողանում է չեզոքացնել ալկոհոլը եւ այն չի հասնում ուղեղին։ Ուղղակի այդ դեպքում մարդը հարբածության զգացողություն չի ունենա։ Իսկ եթե մարդը ունեցավ հարբացության, կամ գլխապտույտի (միեւնույն է թե ինչ) զգացողություն, ապա նշանակում է, որ ալկոհոլը արդեն սպանել է բազմաթիվ նեյրոններ։
> 
> Հ.Գ. Ասեմ որ բոլոր մարդիկ չէ, որ ունեն իմունիտետ ալկոհոլի նկատմամբ։ Օրինակ Ռուսները չունեն, իս հայերը ունեն, քանի որ ուտում են խաղող։ Այսինքն եթե ռուսը մի կաթիլ էլ խմի, դա նրան որոշակի վնաս կհասցնի, իս հայերին մի քիչ կարելի է։


Ընտիր է ուրեմն խաղողը կդնեմ կողքս ու գրազով կխմեմ :LOL: :
Իսկ ինչու է կախվածություն առաջացնում,ինքս երբեմն ալկոհոլ եմ օգտագործում,սակայն երբեք այնպես չի եղել որ կարիքը զգամ:

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Ֆուտբոլ նայելուց խմելը նոռմալ ա, բայց լողանալուց հետո խմելը.. չեմ կարծում, եթե իհարկե լողանալն ա առիթ հանդիսանում: Գոնե ասեիր` վաննա ընդունելիս


Դե առիթ էիր ուզում առաջարկեցի կուզես հաց ուտելը առիթ համարիր,ախպեր ջան կարճ ասած մարդու մտքին տեղ լինի կարա «երբեմն» (այսինքն ամեն օր) խմի ու անունն էլ դնի առիթից առիթ այդպես գոնե ինքդ քեզ հարբեցող չես համարի :Hands Up: :

----------


## Kuk

> Ընտիր է ուրեմն խաղողը կդնեմ կողքս ու գրազով կխմեմ:
> Իսկ ինչու է կախվածություն առաջացնում,ինքս երբեմն ալկոհոլ եմ օգտագործում,սակայն երբեք այնպես չի եղել որ կարիքը զգամ:


Ապեր, եթե իմունիտետի խնդիր ունես, մի կտոր կարագ ես կուլ տալիս ու լիքը խմում ես :Drinks:

----------


## Elmo

> Ընտիր է ուրեմն խաղողը կդնեմ կողքս ու գրազով կխմեմ:
> Իսկ ինչու է կախվածություն առաջացնում,ինքս երբեմն ալկոհոլ եմ օգտագործում,սակայն երբեք այնպես չի եղել որ կարիքը զգամ:


Շատ շատ պետք ա օգտագործես, որ կախում առաջանա: Ալկոհոլը թույն ա առաջացնում օրգանիզմում, որը նեղություն ա տալիս մարդուն, այդ թույնը ժամանակավոր նեյտրալիզացվում ա միայն ալկոհոլի միջոցով: Այսինքն օրգանիզմը պահանջում ա ալկոհոլ, այն ժամանակավոր նեյտրալիզացնում ա թույնը , բայց ստեղծում ա ավելի շատ թույն: Ու տենց շարունակ:

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր, եթե իմունիտետի խնդիր ունես, մի կտոր կարագ ես կուլ տալիս ու լիքը խմում ես


Չէ հա ինչ իմունիտետ,օղի այդքան էլ չեմ սիրում,բայց երբ խմում էլ եմ երբեք էլ չեմ կորցրել ինքնատիրապետումս,մի անգամ փորձեցի լաաաավ հարբել,բայց էլի չստացվավ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ընտիր է ուրեմն խաղողը կդնեմ կողքս ու գրազով կխմեմ:
> Իսկ ինչու է կախվածություն առաջացնում,ինքս երբեմն ալկոհոլ եմ օգտագործում,սակայն երբեք այնպես չի եղել որ կարիքը զգամ:


Դե մարդկանց օրագնիզմներն էլ են տարբեր լինում։ Մարդ կա մի բաժակ խմի կդառնա ալկոհոլիկ, մարդ էլ կա կյանքում չի դառնա։ Իսկ կարիքը զգում են հետեւյալ պատճառով։ Յուրաքանչյուր (գրե թե) նյութ մարդու օրգանիզմը սինթեզում է։ Եթե մարդը արհեստականորեն որեւէ նյութ է լցնում իր մեջ, ապա օրգանիզմը, սովորելով դրան, դառնում է մակաբույծ եւ սկսում է այդ նյութը չարտադրել` սպասելով արտաքինից ստանալուն։ Հետեւաբար մարդը դրա կարիքն է զգում։ծ
Նաեւ չի կարելի հարբեցողներին կտրուկ դադարեցնել խմելը։ Կարող է նույնիս (Աստված չանի) մարդը մեռնի։

----------


## Gayl

> Շատ շատ պետք ա օգտագործես, որ կախում առաջանա: Ալկոհոլը թույն ա առաջացնում օրգանիզմում, որը նեղություն ա տալիս մարդուն, այդ թույնը ժամանակավոր նեյտրալիզացվում ա միայն ալկոհոլի միջոցով: Այսինքն օրգանիզմը պահանջում ա ալկոհոլ, այն ժամանակավոր նեյտրալիզացնում ա թույնը , բայց ստեղծում ա ավելի շատ թույն: Ու տենց շարունակ:


Իսկ ես մտածում էի որ ուղեղն է այդ պահանջը առաջացնում,սիգարետի նման:

----------


## Նորմարդ

Իյա բա Արշակը  :Shok: 
Աշքիս պռոստո թեման չի նկատել  :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Դե մարդկանց օրագնիզմներն էլ են տարբեր լինում։ Մարդ կա մի բաժակ խմի կդառնա ալկոհոլիկ, մարդ էլ կա կյանքում չի դառնա։ Իսկ կարիքը զգում են հետեւյալ պատճառով։ Յուրաքանչյուր (գրե թե) նյութ մարդու օրգանիզմը սինթեզում է։ Եթե մարդը արհեստականորեն որեւէ նյութ է լցնում իր մեջ, ապա օրգանիզմը, սովորելով դրան, դառնում է մակաբույծ եւ սկսում է այդ նյութը չարտադրել` սպասելով արտաքինից ստանալուն։ Հետեւաբար մարդը դրա կարիքն է զգում։ծ
> Նաեւ չի կարելի հարբեցողներին կտրուկ դադարեցնել խմելը։ Կարող է նույնիս (Աստված չանի) մարդը մեռնի։


Պարզ է և շատ վտանգավոր,ինձ ասել էին որ երբ ծխելը կտրուկ թարգում ես ապա դա վնաս է,սակայն ես ոչինչ էլ չզգացի,իսկ ալկոհոլի դեմ պայքարելի պարզվում է ահավոր դժվար է,որովհետև եթե չպետք է միանգամից խմես ուրեմն հա էլ կխմես:

----------


## Lapterik

> Ինպե՞ս եք վերաբերում ոգելից խմիչքներին։


Ընտիր, մանավանդ որ տրամս լավ ա լինում ու որ խմում եմ , լրիվ լավ եմ լինւոմ, Ներսին հարցրեք կասի  :Wink:

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ես մտածում էի որ ուղեղն է այդ պահանջը առաջացնում,սիգարետի նման:


կարծեմ ուղեղի վրայա ազդում էդ թույնը: Ես հեռուստացույցով եմ տեսել, շատ բան չգիտեմ, բժիշկները կգան մանրամասն կգրեն:

----------


## Gayl

> կարծեմ ուղեղի վրայա ազդում էդ թույնը: Ես հեռուստացույցով եմ տեսել, շատ բան չգիտեմ, բժիշկները կգան մանրամասն կգրեն:


Բայց հետաքրքիր է,պարզվում է թմրյանութի նման վտանգավոր է

----------


## REAL_ist

արաղը առիթից առիթ, փառք աստծո առիթները քիչ չեն լինում :LOL: 
իսկ պիվեն երբ հավես լինի, պիվեն լավ բանա :Ok: բայց մեկա գինուց լավը չկա :Cool:

----------

Reh32 (07.09.2010)

----------


## Elmo

> Բայց հետաքրքիր է,պարզվում է թմրյանութի նման վտանգավոր է


Ահա: Բայց, ի տարբերություն թմրամոլության, ալկոհոլիզմը առաջանում է ոչ թե մի քանի անգամ ալկոհոլ օգտագորխելուց ալյ երկար ժամանակ օգտագործելուց: Տարիների մասին ա խոսքը, եթե իհարկե մարդը ամեն օր չի խմում՝ անջատվելու աստիճան հարբելմ(էդ դեպքում կախումը ամիսների ընթացքում ա առաջանում): Ռուս բշիկ էր խոսում(դե իրանց մոտ էդ իսկական պրոբլեմ ա), մանրամասն պատմում էր: Էլի բարդ բուժում ա պահանջվում, բուժվելուց հետո էլի մարդիկ մեծամասամբ վերադառնում են խմիչքին և այլն և այլն...:

Հա ու մի սարսափելի բան էլ կա: Կյանքում ալկոհոլիզմով տառապող մարդը չի զգում, որ ինքը ալկաշ ա դառել: Իքն իրեն չի խոստովանում, իրան թվում ա, որ ինքը «առիթից առիթ» խմող ա, ու երբ էլ ուզենա կթողնի խմելը: Իհարկե նա դա չի ուզենա երբեք: Առիթից առիթ խմելը ու՞մ ա վնասում որ:

----------


## Katka

> Ինպե՞ս եք վերաբերում ոգելից խմիչքներին։


Կես բաժակից հարբում եմ :LOL:  Լավ եմ վերաբերում, հատկապես կես բաժակից հետո :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> արաղը առիթից առիթ, փառք աստծո առիթները քիչ չեն լինում
> իսկ պիվեն երբ հավես լինի, պիվեն լավ բանաբայց մեկա գինուց լավը չկա


Թխի թղ գա :Hands Up: ,…Պիվի սիրահար եմ,դրա համար էլ սիրում եմ այս հարցի ինչ պիվա ես  նախընտրում:

----------


## Gayl

> Ահա: Բայց, ի տարբերություն թմրամոլության, ալկոհոլիզմը առաջանում է ոչ թե մի քանի անգամ ալկոհոլ օգտագորխելուց ալյ երկար ժամանակ օգտագործելուց: Տարիների մասին ա խոսքը, եթե իհարկե մարդը ամեն օր չի խմում՝ անջատվելու աստիճան հարբելմ(էդ դեպքում կախումը ամիսների ընթացքում ա առաջանում): Ռուս բշիկ էր խոսում(դե իրանց մոտ էդ իսկական պրոբլեմ ա), մանրամասն պատմում էր: Էլի բարդ բուժում ա պահանջվում, բուժվելուց հետո էլի մարդիկ մեծամասամբ վերադառնում են խմիչքին և այլն և այլն...:
> 
> Հա ու մի սարսափելի բան էլ կա: Կյանքում ալկոհոլիզմով տառապող մարդը չի զգում, որ ինքը ալկաշ ա դառել: Իքն իրեն չի խոստովանում, իրան թվում ա, որ ինքը «առիթից առիթ» խմող ա, ու երբ էլ ուզենա կթողնի խմելը: Իհարկե նա դա չի ուզենա երբեք: Առիթից առիթ խմելը ու՞մ ա վնասում որ:


Վերևում դա հանաքով գրել եմ,բայց իհարկե այդ ամենը ճշմարտություն է…Հետաքրքիր է երբ մարդիկ փորձում են իրենց վշտերը սպիրտի մեջ թաղել,ապա ինչպես կարելի է այդպիսի մարդկանց անվանել,թուլամորթե՞ր,եթե այո ուրեմն նրանք երբեք էլ չեն կարողանա ազատվել խմիչքից:

----------


## Kuk

> Վերևում դա հանաքով գրել եմ,բայց իհարկե այդ ամենը ճշմարտություն է…Հետաքրքիր է երբ մարդիկ փորձում են իրենց վշտերը սպիրտի մեջ թաղել,ապա ինչպես կարելի է այդպիսի մարդկանց անվանել,թուլամորթե՞ր,եթե այո ուրեմն նրանք երբեք էլ չեն կարողանա ազատվել խմիչքից:


Ապեր, վշտացած ժամանակ խմելը չի նշանակում վիշտը սպիրտի մեջ թաղել, ավելին` թուլամորթություն: Եթե մարդը վշտացած է ու փորձում է ասենք` մի քանի ժամով կտրվել այդ վշտից, դա չի նշանակում, որ թուլամորթ է: Ուրիշ բան, եթե մարդը վշտացած լինելու պատճառով դառնա հարբեցող կամ թմրամոլ, այսինքն` դա լինի ոչ թե ժամանակավոր` մի քանի ժամ, այլ մշտական կամ երկար ժամանակով` շաբաթներ, ամիսներ, տարիներ:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ահա: Բայց, ի տարբերություն թմրամոլության, ալկոհոլիզմը առաջանում է ոչ թե մի քանի անգամ ալկոհոլ օգտագորխելուց ալյ երկար ժամանակ օգտագործելուց: Տարիների մասին ա խոսքը, եթե իհարկե մարդը ամեն օր չի խմում՝ անջատվելու աստիճան հարբելմ(էդ դեպքում կախումը ամիսների ընթացքում ա առաջանում): Ռուս բշիկ էր խոսում(դե իրանց մոտ էդ իսկական պրոբլեմ ա), մանրամասն պատմում էր: Էլի բարդ բուժում ա պահանջվում, բուժվելուց հետո էլի մարդիկ մեծամասամբ վերադառնում են խմիչքին և այլն և այլն...:
> 
> Հա ու մի սարսափելի բան էլ կա: Կյանքում ալկոհոլիզմով տառապող մարդը չի զգում, որ ինքը ալկաշ ա դառել: Իքն իրեն չի խոստովանում, իրան թվում ա, որ ինքը «առիթից առիթ» խմող ա, ու երբ էլ ուզենա կթողնի խմելը: Իհարկե նա դա չի ուզենա երբեք: Առիթից առիթ խմելը ու՞մ ա վնասում որ:


Այստեղից բխում է, որ հարցման մեջ «Ես հարբեցող եմ» նշողները հեչ էլ հարբեցող չեն... :Angry2:

----------


## REAL_ist

> Պիվի սիրահար եմ,դրա համար էլ սիրում եմ այս հարցի ինչ պիվա ես նախընտրում:


Warsteiner  դրանից ենյան պիվա չկա, բայց դե դրա հնարավորությունը միշտ չի որ կա, տակ շտո Կիլիկիա ֆոռեվեռ :LOL:

----------


## Lion

Քվեարկեցի ու նոր տեսա, որ... սկզբունքորեն չխմողների մեջ առաջինն եմ :Smile:

----------


## Gayl

> Ապեր, վշտացած ժամանակ խմելը չի նշանակում վիշտը սպիրտի մեջ թաղել, ավելին` թուլամորթություն: Եթե մարդը վշտացած է ու փորձում է ասենք` մի քանի ժամով կտրվել այդ վշտից, դա չի նշանակում, որ թուլամորթ է: Ուրիշ բան, եթե մարդը վշտացած լինելու պատճառով դառնա հարբեցող կամ թմրամոլ, այսինքն` դա լինի ոչ թե ժամանակավոր` մի քանի ժամ, այլ մշտական կամ երկար ժամանակով` շաբաթներ, ամիսներ, տարիներ:


Մի այսպիսի նրբություն կա,եթե ես ինչ որ բանցի հուսահատված փորձում եմ խմել ապա նպատակս այդ հուսահատությունից մի քանի ժամով դուրս գալն է կամ էլ ավելի ճիշտ մոռանալն է,իսկ ինչու ես փորձում բաց աչքերով չնայել կյանքիդ այդ այդ անհաջող կադրին,ինչու չես ասում ես պետք է ոտքի կանգնեմ,ճպետք է թողնեմ որ ինձ քացով ծաց գլորեն,այլ գնում և խմում ես ու փորձում ես դա մոռանալ,իսկ հետո հաջորդ օրը արթնանում ես ու վերհիշում ես վիշտդ,իրականում ոչինչ էլ չփոխվեց միայն թե կարող անորից ցանկություն առաջանա խմելու,կմտածի գնամ խմեմ որ էլի մոռանամ և վերջ ի վերջո դառնում ես հարբեցող:

Ավելացվել է 4 րոպե անց



> Warsteiner  դրանից ենյան պիվա չկա, բայց դե դրա հնարավորությունը միշտ չի որ կա, տակ շտո Կիլիկիա ֆոռեվեռ


Կիլիկիան լավ պիվա է,բայց երբ խմում ես Չեխականները արդեն կիլիկիայից զզվում ես,ես չեխիայից ուղղարկած Կոզլ պիվա եմ խմել,մուգ գույնին մի հրաշալի խմիչք էր իրար հետևից երկու շիշ խմել եմ բայց չեմ զգացել ինչպես է վերջացել շատ անուշ համ ունի այստեղի Կոզլից տարբերվում է:

----------


## Kuk

> Մի այսպիսի նրբություն կա,եթե ես ինչ որ բանցի հուսահատված փորձում եմ խմել ապա նպատակս այդ հուսահատությունից մի քանի ժամով դուրս գալն է կամ էլ ավելի ճիշտ մոռանալն է,իսկ ինչու ես փորձում բաց աչքերով չնայել կյանքիդ այդ այդ անհաջող կադրին,ինչու չես ասում ես պետք է ոտքի կանգնեմ,ճպետք է թողնեմ որ ինձ քացով ծաց գլորեն,այլ գնում և խմում ես ու փորձում ես դա մոռանալ,իսկ հետո հաջորդ օրը արթնանում ես ու վերհիշում ես վիշտդ,իրականում ոչինչ էլ չփոխվեց միայն թե կարող անորից ցանկություն առաջանա խմելու,կմտածի գնամ խմեմ որ էլի մոռանամ և վերջ ի վերջո դառնում ես հարբեցող:


Ոչ բոլոր խնդիրներն են, որ անհապաղ լուծում են պահանջում, ոչ բոլոր հարվածներն են, որ անհապաղ հակահարված են պահանջում: Լինում են դեպքեր, երբ ցանկալի չէ ինչ որ իրադարձության տպավորության կամ ազդեցության ներքո գործել, այսպես ասած` պետք չէ տաք գլխով գործել, և եթե մարդը տվյալ պահին կարողանում է գիտակցել, որ որոշակի իրադարձությունների ազդեցության ներքո է և պետք է կարճատև դադար տալ այդ մտքերին` քնել, արթնանալ, հետո նոր միայն մտածել և գործել, և դա անում է ալկոհոլի միջոցով, դա չի կարելի համարել թուլամորթություն, չի կարելի ասել, որ տվյալ մարդը կյանքին նայում է փակ աչքերով, հակառակը` կարելի է ասել, որ նա լիովին գիտակցում և տեսնում է կյանքը և չի պատրաստվում այն հանել սեփական վերահսկողությունից ինչ որ տաքգլխություն անելու միջոցով: 
Իհարկե, լինում է նաև հակառակ արդյունքը, երբ ալկոհոլը առավել շտապեցնում է և բերում անցանկալի հետևանքներ, բայց դա արդեն կախված է տվյալ անձից, նրա կամային հատկություններից և այլն:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.02.2012)

----------


## Արշակ

> Իյա բա Արշակը 
> Աշքիս պռոստո թեման չի նկատել


Էկա :Cool: 




> Ինչ լավ ա, դեռ չի գրանցվել «սկզբունքայնորեն չեմ խմում» տարբերակը։ Հուսանք, որ ակումբում ամեն ինչ կարգին է


Հույսերդ չարդարացան։ :Tongue:  
Ալկոհոլ չեմ օգտագործում։ :Cool: 

Ես առանց ալկոհոլի էլ ցանկացած պահի կարող եմ հարբել։ Էլ իզուր ինչո՞ւ ինձ թունավորեմ։ :Dntknw:  
Մենակ ափսոս, որ եթե բաժակիս մեջ ալկոհոլ չի լինում, ընկերներս նեղվում են, չեն ուզում սոկի բաժակիս հետ չրխկացնել։ :Sad: 
Ախր ձեր համար ի՞նչ տարբերություն կա բաժակիս մեջ գինի՞ է, թե՞ մասուրի հյութ։ :Rolleyes:  Կարևորը քեֆներս տեղը լինի։ :Wink: 
Չեմ հասկանում, թե ինչ սնահավատություն է, :Dntknw:  որ անպայման պիտի ալկոհոլով կենաց խմեմ :Sad:

----------


## Lion

Ըհը, թեման ես բացեցի: Արիադայի հույսերը չեն արդարանում :Smile:

----------


## ivy

Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չկա՝ «չեմ խմում, որովհետև խմիչք չեմ սիրում» տարբերակը։ Ես հենց դրա համար չեմ խմում, ոչ թե սկզբունքներից ելնելով։

----------


## Elmo

> Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չկա՝ «չեմ խմում, որովհետև խմիչք չեմ սիրում» տարբերակը։ Ես հենց դրա համար չեմ խմում, ոչ թե սկզբունքներից ելնելով։


Ահա հենց տենց:
Օղին ու բենզինը ինձ համար համարժեք համ ու հոտ ունեն: Մանավանդ շատ եմ սիրում ձկով զակուսկի արած, խմած մարդու մոտով անցնել: Բայց գարեջուրը տղայա:  :Hands Up:

----------


## Երկնային

_չեմ խմում…  լավ եմ անում…_

----------


## Rammstein

> Իսկ ինչո՞ւ չկա՝ «չեմ խմում, որովհետև խմիչք չեմ սիրում» տարբերակը։ Ես հենց դրա համար չեմ խմում, ոչ թե սկզբունքներից ելնելով։


Դա էլ է սկզբունք։

Տենց որ լիներ պետք ա լինեին նաեւ հետեւյալ տարբերակները.
«Չեմ խմում, որովհետեւ մեր խանությում չեն վաճառում» :Hands Up: 
«Չեմ խմում, որովհետեւ ալերգիա ունեմ» :Bad: 
«Թարգել եմ» :Blush: 
«Խմում եմ, որովհետեւ շատ եմ սիրում»
«Խմում եմ, որովհետեւ ստիպում են» :LOL: 
«Խմում եմ, որովհետեւ ծարավ եմ»  :Lol2:  :LOL: 
«Խմում եմ, որ մոռանամ, որ ամոթ ա, որ խմում եմ» :LOL:  (մեջբերում Ա. Ս. Էքզյուպերիի «Փոքրիկ Իշխան»-ից)

----------

Quyr Qery (06.02.2012)

----------


## Gayl

> Ոչ բոլոր խնդիրներն են, որ անհապաղ լուծում են պահանջում, ոչ բոլոր հարվածներն են, որ անհապաղ հակահարված են պահանջում: Լինում են դեպքեր, երբ ցանկալի չէ ինչ որ իրադարձության տպավորության կամ ազդեցության ներքո գործել, այսպես ասած` պետք չէ տաք գլխով գործել, և եթե մարդը տվյալ պահին կարողանում է գիտակցել, որ որոշակի իրադարձությունների ազդեցության ներքո է և պետք է կարճատև դադար տալ այդ մտքերին` քնել, արթնանալ, հետո նոր միայն մտածել և գործել, և դա անում է ալկոհոլի միջոցով, դա չի կարելի համարել թուլամորթություն, չի կարելի ասել, որ տվյալ մարդը կյանքին նայում է փակ աչքերով, հակառակը` կարելի է ասել, որ նա լիովին գիտակցում և տեսնում է կյանքը և չի պատրաստվում այն հանել սեփական վերահսկողությունից ինչ որ տաքգլխություն անելու միջոցով: 
> Իհարկե, լինում է նաև հակառակ արդյունքը, երբ ալկոհոլը առավել շտապեցնում է և բերում անցանկալի հետևանքներ, բայց դա արդեն կախված է տվյալ անձից, նրա կամային հատկություններից և այլն:


Ալկոհոլը մարդու մտքերին կարճատև դադար չի տալիս այլ այն ավելի է բթացնում,եթե մեջդ ուժ կա ,ապա կարող ես առանց ալկոհոլի հաղթահարես,ալկոհոլը չի կարող մարդուն օգնել,այդպես վարվում են որովհետև ուզում են մի պահ կտրվեն իրական կյանքից,իսկ իրական կյանքից,իսկ իրական կյանքի դեմ պետք է պայքարել ոչ թե խուսափել:

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մի խմեք… :LOL:

----------


## Dayana

> Մի խմեք…


կխմեմ  :Tongue: 

Համ էլ ինչպես ասում են, այնքան սարսափելի չէ սատանան, որքան նրա մասին ասում են  :Smile:  նմանապես նաև ալկոհոլը  :Smile:  մարդիկ կան, ովքեր ուզում են գիտակցաբար ալկոհոլից կախում ստանալ, ու չի ստացում  :Smile:  վկան Մ. զագանունով ձեզ հայտնի հերոսն է  :Wink:

----------


## Kuk

> Ալկոհոլը մարդու մտքերին կարճատև դադար չի տալիս այլ այն ավելի է բթացնում,եթե մեջդ ուժ կա ,ապա կարող ես առանց ալկոհոլի հաղթահարես,ալկոհոլը չի կարող մարդուն օգնել,այդպես վարվում են որովհետև ուզում են մի պահ կտրվեն իրական կյանքից,իսկ իրական կյանքից,իսկ իրական կյանքի դեմ պետք է պայքարել ոչ թե խուսափել:


Նայած մարդ, օրինակ ես չեմ պայքարում կյանքի դեմ, դրա կարիքը չկա, եթե ուզեմ` մի քանի րոպեում կվերացնեմ նրան, բայց չեմ ուզում :Wink: 
Իսկ մի քանի րոպոեով կամ ժամով իրական կյանքից կտրվելու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում: Օրինակ` չեմ պատկերացնում` ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ստրիպտիզ նայել և մի բակալ գարեջուր կամ մեկ այլ խմիչք չվայելել էդ ընթացքում, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ընկերոջ կամ եղբոր հարսանիքին չխմել, խմել ասելով նկատի ունեմ նենց կանկրետնի խմելը էլի, թեչէ մի երկու-երեք բաժակը հեչ:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.02.2012)

----------


## Մարկիզ

> կխմեմ 
> 
> Համ էլ ինչպես ասում են, այնքան սարսափելի չէ սատանան, որքան նրա մասին ասում են  նմանապես նաև ալկոհոլը  մարդիկ կան, ովքեր ուզում են գիտակցաբար ալկոհոլից կախում ստանալ, ու չի ստացում  վկան* Մ. զագանունով* ձեզ հայտնի հերոսն է


Էդ ո՞վ ա, ձևն էլ կասեմ: :LOL:

----------


## Gayl

> Նայած մարդ, օրինակ ես չեմ պայքարում կյանքի դեմ, դրա կարիքը չկա, եթե ուզեմ` մի քանի րոպեում կվերացնեմ նրան, բայց չեմ ուզում
> Իսկ մի քանի րոպոեով կամ ժամով իրական կյանքից կտրվելու մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չեմ տեսնում: Օրինակ` չեմ պատկերացնում` ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ստրիպտիզ նայել և մի բակալ գարեջուր կամ մեկ այլ խմիչք չվայելել էդ ընթացքում, ինչպե՞ս կարելի է ընկերոջ կամ եղբոր հարսանիքին չխմել, խմել ասելով նկատի ունեմ նենց կանկրետնի խմելը էլի, թեչէ մի երկու-երեք բաժակը հեչ:


Չէ ցավդ տանեմ,ես դա նկատի չունեմ,երեք օր առաջ  ընկերոջս ծնունդին կանկրետնի գինի եմ խմել ու ասեմ գինուց ավելի շուտ եմ հարբում քան օղուց ավելի ճիշտ օղուց երբեք էլ չեմ կարողացել իմ ուզածի չափ հարբել,չնայած շատ քիչ եմ օգտագործում,իսկ գինու կայֆը ուրիշ ա մանավանդ տնական շամպայնագույն ընտիր գինուց,պետք է վայելել,բայց ախպեր ջան ես դա չեմ անում որ կյանքիս դժվար պահերը մոռանամ այլ ուրախության համար եմ խմում:

----------


## aerosmith

խմում եմ հիմնականում քննություններից հետո, որ լարվածությունս մեջիցս անցնի, բայց մենակ գինի

----------


## Kuk

> Չէ ցավդ տանեմ,ես դա նկատի չունեմ,երեք օր առաջ  ընկերոջս ծնունդին կանկրետնի գինի եմ խմել ու ասեմ գինուց ավելի շուտ եմ հարբում քան օղուց ավելի ճիշտ օղուց երբեք էլ չեմ կարողացել իմ ուզածի չափ հարբել,չնայած շատ քիչ եմ օգտագործում,իսկ գինու կայֆը ուրիշ ա մանավանդ տնական շամպայնագույն ընտիր գինուց,պետք է վայելել,բայց ախպեր ջան ես դա չեմ անում որ կյանքիս դժվար պահերը մոռանամ այլ ուրախության համար եմ խմում:


Ախպերս, էդ քո դեպքում ա տենց, լավ ա, որ տենց ա, բայց լինում ա դեպքեր, օրինակ ինձ հետ եղել ա, որ գնացել եմ ծնունդ, բայց տրամադրությունս զրոյական ա եղել, ավելի շուտ` մինուսավոյ, էդ դեպքում, մինչև ուրախության համար խմելը, պետք էր միքիչ մոռանալ վատը. սկզբում տրամադրությունը բերվում ա զրոյի վրա, հետո սկսվում ա բարձրացնելու պռոցեսը: Իսկ եթե ուրախ առիթ չկա, այսինքն լավագույն դեպքում կարելի ա տրամադրությունը բերել զրոյի, էդ էլ վատ չի :Wink:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.02.2012)

----------


## Ուլուանա

Ես էլ սկզբունքորեն չեմ խմում։  :Tongue:  Ալկոհոլին էլ որոշակիորեն վատ եմ վերաբերվում, իսկ վատ բանի համար չափավոր ու ոչ չափավոր հասկացությունը չեմ ընդունում։ Եթե վատ է, ուրեմն վատ է ցանկացած քանակությունը։  :Bad:  




> Ինչ լավ ա, դեռ չի գրանցվել «սկզբունքայնորեն չեմ խմում» տարբերակը։ Հուսանք, որ ակումբում ամեն ինչ կարգին է


 :Huh:

----------


## Gayl

> Ախպերս, էդ քո դեպքում ա տենց, լավ ա, որ տենց ա, բայց լինում ա դեպքեր, օրինակ ինձ հետ եղել ա, որ գնացել եմ ծնունդ, բայց տրամադրությունս զրոյական ա եղել, ավելի շուտ` մինուսավոյ, էդ դեպքում, մինչև ուրախության համար խմելը, պետք էր միքիչ մոռանալ վատը. սկզբում տրամադրությունը բերվում ա զրոյի վրա, հետո սկսվում ա բարձրացնելու պռոցեսը: Իսկ եթե ուրախ առիթ չկա, այսինքն լավագույն դեպքում կարելի ա տրամադրությունը բերել զրոյի, էդ էլ վատ չի


Ես ուրիշ բանի մասին էի խոսում դու դա անում ես որ ուրախանաս օրինակ ընկերոջդ ծնունդին,դե կենացներ և այլն ու թե պետք լինի հանուն դրա մի երկու բաժակ էլ պտի կոնծես,բայց մարդիկ կան ովքեր ուզում են իրենց վիշտը սպիրտի մեջ թաղել,մոռանան որ կա այդ վիշտը այդպես պետք չի,կարևորը նպատակն է…

----------


## Kuk

> Ես ուրիշ բանի մասին էի խոսում դու դա անում ես որ ուրախանաս օրինակ ընկերոջդ ծնունդին,դե կենացներ և այլն ու թե պետք լինի հանուն դրա մի երկու բաժակ էլ պտի կոնծես,բայց մարդիկ կան ովքեր ուզում են իրենց վիշտը սպիրտի մեջ թաղել,մոռանան որ կա այդ վիշտը այդպես պետք չի,կարևորը նպատակն է…


Հա, էդ ուրիշ բան, էդ ես էլ չեմ ընդունում, չի կարելի մոռանալ մի խնդիր, որը դեռ լուծման կարիք ունի, նույնիսկ եթե այդ խնդիրը վշտի տեսքով է, բայց դե ժամանակավոր մոռանալը ոչինչ, կարելի ա` հանգամանքներից ելնելով:

----------


## Gayl

> Հա, էդ ուրիշ բան, էդ ես էլ չեմ ընդունում, չի կարելի մոռանալ մի խնդիր, որը դեռ լուծման կարիք ունի, նույնիսկ եթե այդ խնդիրը վշտի տեսքով է, բայց դե ժամանակավոր մոռանալը ոչինչ, կարելի ա` հանգամանքներից ելնելով:


Դե ուրեմն կենացդ :Wink: ,խմիր հաճույքի համար,բայց այնքան խմիր որ հետո  :Bad: :

----------


## Rhayader

Խմում եմ գրեթե անընդհատ ու գրեթե ամեն ինչ, բայց թուլություն ունեմ մուգ ռոմի ու էյլի նկատմամբ: Վիսկիներից՝ Ջեկ Դենիելս, Ջոննի Ուոկերը չի քաշում: Օղիներից՝ միայն պետական ու լավ կամ որակով քաշած: Էյլերից՝ Գինեսսի գիժ եմ: Որ խմելու բան չի լինում, կարող ա ապակի լվանալու հեղուկ էլ խմեմ:

----------


## StrangeLittleGirl

Մի ժամանակ խելոք երեխա էի. ալկոհոլի մեկ կաթիլն անգամ բավական էր լինում, որ քունս տանի: Մի անգամ այնպես է պատահել, որ մի ամբողջ տարի սկզբունքորեն չեմ խմել. ուզում էի տեսնել՝ կարո՞ղ եմ բավականաչափ համառ լինել, և ինչքան էլ ինձ համոզեն, բաժակս չլցնել: Բայց հետո արդեն քիչ-միչ, շա՜տ հազվադեպ (առիթից առիթից էլ հազվադեպ) խմում էի: Եվ միայն վերջերս կոնկրետ դեպքից հետո, երբ մի շնչով երկու հսկայական բաժակ գինի դատարկեցի, խմել «սովորեցի»: Եվ քանի որ վերջերս մեր սթրեսները շատացել են, երբ ազատ ժամանակ ենք գտնում, կուրսի աղջիկներով գնում ենք խմելու:

----------


## Ariadna

> Էկա
> 
> Հույսերդ չարդարացան։ 
> Ալկոհոլ չեմ օգտագործում։
> 
> Ես առանց ալկոհոլի էլ ցանկացած պահի կարող եմ հարբել։ Էլ իզուր ինչո՞ւ ինձ թունավորեմ։ 
> (


Արշակ ջան, բուսակերներին չէր վերաբերում գրածս, նենց որ դու ու Անահիտը կարաք չխմեք, ձեր դեպքում նորմալ ա  :Blush:

----------


## Artgeo

Խմում եմ գինի, գարեջուր, կոնյակ, վիսկի:

----------


## Ներսես_AM

> Արշակ ջան, բուսակերներին չէր վերաբերում գրածս, նենց որ դու ու Անահիտը կարաք չխմեք, ձեր դեպքում նորմալ ա


Բուսակերը լինելը ի՞նչ կապ ունի խմել-չխմելու հետ  :Dntknw:

----------


## Ariadna

> Բուսակերը լինելը ի՞նչ կապ ունի խմել-չխմելու հետ


Ներս, դե բան էր ասեցի էլի  :Smile:  Ուղղակի բարեկամներիդ շատ եմ սիրում, ուզում էի մի ձև արդարացում գտնել  :Smile:

----------


## Bergmann

> Ալկոհոլը թույն է։ Այն սպանում է ուղեղի բջիջները


100 գրամ օղին սպանում է 1 միլիոն նեյրոններ, որոնք վերականգնվում են լավագույն դեպքում 2 տարուց

Алкоголь и табак աուդիո լեկցիա (3,5mb)

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.09.2010)

----------


## Rammstein

> 100 գրամ օղին սպանում է 1 միլիոն նեյրոններ, որոնք վերականգնվում են լավագույն դեպքում 2 տարուց
> 
> Алкоголь и табак աուդիո լեկցիա (3,5mb)


Հարգելիս, գիտությանը հայտնի է, որ նեյրոնները միակ բջիջներն են, որ չեն վերականգնվում, ուզում ա 700 տարի անցնի։

Լսել եմ, որ մահվանից հետո երբ բացում են ալկոհոլիկի գանգը, տենում են, որ ուղեղի չափսերը մի քանի անգամ փոքր են նորմայից, այսինքն ուղեղի չիր։ :LOL:  :Shok:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.02.2012)

----------


## Bergmann

Սպանելն էլ հո սպանում ա  :Wink:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Հարգելիս, գիտությանը հայտնի է, որ նեյրոնները միակ բջիջներն են, որ չեն վերականգնվում, ուզում ա 700 տարի անցնի։
> 
> Լսել եմ, որ մահվանից հետո երբ բացում են *ալկոհոլիկի գանգը, տենում են, որ ուղեղի չափսերը մի քանի անգամ փոքր են նորմայից, այսինքն ուղեղի չիր*։


Այ սա լրիվ «Նոբելին» արժանի միտք ա… :LOL: 
Էն էլ մի քանի անգա՜մ… Փաստորեն, Ելցինինը ուղեղը չէր, ուղեղի չիր էր: :LOL: 

Ավելացվել է 2 րոպե անց



> Խմում եմ գրեթե անընդհատ ու գրեթե ամեն ինչ, բայց թուլություն ունեմ մուգ ռոմի ու էյլի նկատմամբ: Վիսկիներից՝ Ջեկ Դենիելս, Ջոննի Ուոկերը չի քաշում: Օղիներից՝ միայն պետական ու լավ կամ որակով քաշած: Էյլերից՝ Գինեսսի գիժ եմ: Որ խմելու բան չի լինում, կարող ա *ապակի լվանալու հեղուկ* էլ խմեմ:


Սոսինձ փորձե՞լ ես… Համ էժան ա, համ էլ «որակով»: Մասնավորապես՝ «մոմենտը»… :LOL:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.02.2012)

----------


## *e}|{uka*

> Այ սա լրիվ «Նոբելին» արժանի միտք ա…
> Էն էլ մի քանի անգա՜մ… Փաստորեն, Ելցինինը ուղեղը չէր, ուղեղի չիր էր:
> 
> 
> *Սոսինձ փորձե՞լ ես… Համ էժան ա, համ էլ «որակով»: Մասնավորապես՝ «մոմենտը*»…


Մարկ, բայց սոսինձը խմու՞մ են, թե՞ քաշում  :Dntknw:   :LOL: 
Գարիկի երգը հիշեցի Կվն-ից  :Smile: 

Խմիչքի հետ չէ,  :Nea:    չունեմ , երևի որ ամբողջ կյանքիս ընթացքում *կումերը* հաշվեմ  3 բաժակ հազիվ լինի   :Jpit:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Մարկ, բայց սոսինձը խմու՞մ են, թե՞ քաշում  
> Գարիկի երգը հիշեցի Կվն-ից 
> 
> Խմիչքի հետ չէ,    չունեմ , երևի որ ամբողջ կյանքիս ընթացքում *կումերը* հաշվեմ  3 բաժակ հազիվ լինի


Դու կարծում ես, որ աչքերի չգիտեմինչը ձևը չգիտի՞: :LOL:

----------


## Rammstein

Սենց մի բան էլ եմ լսել։ Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ինչեր են լինում հարբած վիճակում բեղմնավորումից ծնված երեխաների հետ (Աստված հեռու տանի)։ Հաճախ դրա պատճառով ծնվում են տարբեր շեղումներով երեխաներ, սիամական երկվորյակներ եւն։ Սեռական ակտից առաջ եթե տղամարդը չի խմել 4-5 օրվա ընթացքում, ապա վստահ կարելի է ասել, որ ամեն ինչ կարգին է, ալկոհոլի ազդեցությունը չեզոքացած է։ Իսկ կանանց դեպքում ամեն ինչ այլ է։ Ալկոհոլի ազդեցությունը մնում է կանացի սեռական համակարգի վրա* ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում։* Այսինքն եթե որեւէ կին շատ է խմում, ապա կա մեծ հավանականություն, որ նրա երեխան կծնվի արատներով, անկախ նրանից այդ կինը բեղմնավորման պահին խմած է եղել, թե ոչ։

*Իսկ հակիրճ կարող եմ ասել*, որ իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին ոգելից խմիչքները հակացուցված են։ :Ok:

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Մի ժամանակ խելոք երեխա էի. ալկոհոլի մեկ կաթիլն անգամ բավական էր լինում, որ քունս տանի: Մի անգամ այնպես է պատահել, որ մի ամբողջ տարի սկզբունքորեն չեմ խմել. ուզում էի տեսնել՝ կարո՞ղ եմ բավականաչափ համառ լինել, և ինչքան էլ ինձ համոզեն, բաժակս չլցնել: Բայց հետո արդեն քիչ-միչ, շա՜տ հազվադեպ (առիթից առիթից էլ հազվադեպ) խմում էի: Եվ միայն վերջերս կոնկրետ դեպքից հետո, երբ մի շնչով երկու հսկայական բաժակ գինի դատարկեցի, խմել «սովորեցի»: Եվ քանի որ վերջերս մեր սթրեսները շատացել են, երբ ազատ ժամանակ ենք գտնում, կուրսի աղջիկներով գնում ենք խմելու:


Իսկ ես մի 10 տարի առաջ առիթից առիթ խմում էի, բայց մենակ քաղցր գինի, լիկյոր ու շամպայն, մնացածները համով չէին։  :Bad:  Ու հենց սկզբից էլ կարողացել եմ խմել։ Երբևէ չեմ հարբել, ու ընդհանրապես ոչ մի ազդեցություն չեմ զգացել երբևէ։ Երկու անգամ նույնիսկ հետաքրքրության համար մոտ կես շիշ գինի եմ խմել, որ հարբեմ, մի հատ զգամ, թե էդ ինչ զգացողություն է  :LOL: , բայց տենց էլ չստացվեց...  :Sad:   :LOL:  Իսկ հետո որոշեցի, որ էլ ընդհանրապես ոչ մի առիթով ու ոչ մի դեպքում չեմ խմելու, ու չեմ խմել դրանից հետո։ Իսկ ինչ վերաբերում է ուրիշների կողմից բաժակը լցնել ստիպելուն, ապա բաժակս միշտ էլ լցնում եմ, չխկացնում ու դնում տեղը,  :Jpit:  բնականաբար, ամբողջ ընթացքում նույն պարունակությամբ բաժակը։  :LOL:

----------


## Kuk

Աաա :Nyam:  ինչ լավ էլ եկավ էս թեման ընգավ ձեռս, կարգին խմած եմ, ո՞վ ա ասում, որ խմելը լավ բան չի, ի՞նչ բեղմնավորում, ինչ բան, ո՞վ ա ստիպում խմել ու բեղմնավորել, կարելիա մի օր լաաավ խմել, մի օր լաաավ բեղմնավորել, մի օր լաաավ խմել ու տենց շարունակ` խմիչք, սեքս, խմիչք, սեքս. մի խոսքով` կայֆեր, կայֆեր մինչև վերջ :Cool:

----------


## Ձայնալար

Խմում եմ, բավական վաղ հասակից  :LOL:  Ուղեղիս ծավալից բողոքներ չկան՝ մեծ գլխիս մեջ պլոտնի լցրած ա  :LOL:  Բարեկամներ, ծայրահեղությունների մեջ են ընկել, թույն ա մույն ա, սպանում ա, չի վերականգնում: Թույն չկա, կա սխալ չափաբաժին: Նույնիսկ օձի թույնը կարող է օգտակար լինել եթե ճիշտ դոզա ընտրվի: Մի՞թե չեք լսել բազմաթիվ հետազոտությունների մասին, համաձայն որոնց ալկոհոլ օգտագործող մարդկանց մոտ օրինակ սիրտ անոթային հիվանդություններ զգալի քիչ են հանդիպում: Ախր իմ պապերը ամեն օր թոթի օղի են խմել հաց ուտելուց առաջ մի բաժակ, սոված փորին ու հավատացնում եմ ձեզ հարյուր տարուց պակաս ապրող չկար իրանց մեջ: Ախր մենք հազարամյակներով կարմիր գինի ենք խմել բոլոր առիթներով, հիմա եկել համոզում եք, որ դա թույնա: Ուֆ ջղայնացա …

----------


## Ուլուանա

> Խմում եմ, բավական վաղ հասակից  Ուղեղիս ծավալից բողոքներ չկան՝ մեծ գլխիս մեջ պլոտնի լցրած ա  Բարեկամներ, ծայրահեղությունների մեջ են ընկել, թույն ա մույն ա, սպանում ա, չի վերականգնում: Թույն չկա, կա սխալ չափաբաժին: Նույնիսկ օձի թույնը կարող է օգտակար լինել եթե ճիշտ դոզա ընտրվի: Մի՞թե չեք լսել բազմաթիվ հետազոտությունների մասին, համաձայն որոնց ալկոհոլ օգտագործող մարդկանց մոտ օրինակ սիրտ անոթային հիվանդություններ զգալի քիչ են հանդիպում: Ախր իմ պապերը ամեն օր թոթի օղի են խմել հաց ուտելուց առաջ մի բաժակ, սոված փորին ու հավատացնում եմ ձեզ հարյուր տարուց պակաս ապրող չկար իրանց մեջ: Ախր մենք հազարամյակներով կարմիր գինի ենք խմել բոլոր առիթներով, հիմա եկել համոզում եք, որ դա թույնա: Ուֆ ջղայնացա …


Բագ, «Մի վախեցիր» կինոյից մի հատված հիշեցի. էն որ ասում ա՝ հա, ճիշտ ա, ղարաբաղցիները թթի արաղ որ խմում են, 100 տարի ապրում են, բայց այ որ չխմե՜ին... 200 տարի կապրեին։  :LOL:

----------


## Ձայնալար

> Բագ, «Մի վախեցիր» կինոյից մի հատված հիշեցի. էն որ ասում ա՝ հա, ճիշտ ա, ղարաբաղցիները թթի արաղ որ խմում են, 100 տարի ապրում են, բայց այ որ չխմե՜ին... 200 տարի կապրեին։


Դե իմ ասածն էլ էդ ա՝ բա մեզ պե՞տք ա էդքան ապրենք  :LOL:

----------


## Rhayader

> Սոսինձ փորձե՞լ ես… Համ էժան ա, համ էլ «որակով»: Մասնավորապես՝ «մոմենտը»…


Փորձել եմ էն եղնիկ վախտերովս, հարմար չի, իրեք օր վրիցս վանյատ էր անում :LOL:  :LOL:  :LOL:  տուն չէի գնում:

----------


## dvgray

Մեկը լավ ա, երկուսը բավ ա, երրորդը ցավ ա: Սա մեր մեծերի խոսքն ա  :Smile: 
Այսինքն մեկը լավ ա: Այս մասով լրիվ համաձայն եմ Ձայնալարի հետ:
Իսկ ավելի լավ կլինի, որ ամեն մեկը /փորձնականորեն  :Smile: /  ճանաչի իր օրգանիզմի հնարավորությունները ու իմանա թե ինչ տրամադրության դեպքում ինչքան դոզան ինչի կբերի /նաև լավ բաների/:
Ես օրինակ շատ լարված օրվանի ց հետո երեկոները մի բաժակ խմում եմ: Դա օգնում է լիցքաթափվել, հանգստանալ, թուլանալ:

----------


## Դեկադա

Երբեմն  առիթներին  խմում  եմ// մի  բաժակ  ամբողջ  երեկոյի  ընթացքում// և  զգում, որ



> Մեկը լավ ա, երկուսը բավ ա, երրորդը ցավ ա:


 :Smile:

----------


## Chuk

Այս թեման չեմ կարդացել, բայց ուզում եմ գրել: Գիշերը խմել եմ, նոր վերադարձել եմ խմելուց: Դեռ գրելու ընդունակ եմ: Ի՞նչ է, վա՞տ է  :Smile:

----------


## Հայկօ

> Մեկը լավ ա, երկուսը բավ ա, երրորդը ցավ ա: Սա մեր մեծերի խոսքն ա


Մի շիշը քիչ ա, երկու շիշը հերիք ա, երեք շիշը քիչ ա  :Smile: : Ռուսական ազգային խոսք ա:

----------

Quyr Qery (06.02.2012)

----------


## ihusik

Ալկոհոլը ինչպես և ծխախոտը վնասակար է ոչ միայն մարդու ֆիզիկական մարմնի համար, այլ նաև հոգեկանի համար, քանզի այդ երկուսն էլ քայքայում են թե մեկը և թե մյուսը և դա գիտականորեն ապացուցված բան է ու խոսքս վերաբերում է նաև հոգեկան ոլորտին։ Ռուս հայտնի գիտնական Կիռլիանի մեթոդով ստեղծված ապարատը, որը նկարում է մարդու էներգետիկ դաշտն ու աուրան հենց ֆիզիկական սարքով, ցույց է տալիս որ մեկ գլանակ ծխած և կամ ալկոհոլ ընդունած մարդու էներգետիկ դաշտն աղավաղվում է, դառնում այնպիսին ինչպիսին հիվանդ մարդու էներգետիկ դաշտն է՝ կտրտված և ոչ ամբողջական...

----------


## Rhayader

> Ալկոհոլը ինչպես և ծխախոտը վնասակար է ոչ միայն մարդու ֆիզիկական մարմնի համար, այլ նաև հոգեկանի համար, քանզի այդ երկուսն էլ քայքայում են թե մեկը և թե մյուսը և դա գիտականորեն ապացուցված բան է ու խոսքս վերաբերում է նաև հոգեկան ոլորտին։ Ռուս հայտնի գիտնական Կիռլիանի մեթոդով ստեղծված ապարատը, որը նկարում է մարդու էներգետիկ դաշտն ու աուրան հենց ֆիզիկական սարքով, ցույց է տալիս որ մեկ գլանակ ծխած և կամ ալկոհոլ ընդունած մարդու էներգետիկ դաշտն աղավաղվում է, դառնում այնպիսին ինչպիսին հիվանդ մարդու էներգետիկ դաշտն է՝ կտրտված և ոչ ամբողջական...


Նախընտրում եմ մեռնել մինչև քառասունը լյարդի ցիրոզից, քան յոթանասունն անցնեմ ու մեռնեմ սեփական մեզի ու կեղտի մեջ, աթերոսկլերոզի պատճառով չգիտակցելով՝ ով եմ ես ու որտեղ եմ գտնվում:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Նախընտրում եմ մեռնել մինչև քառասունը լյարդի ցիրոզից, քան յոթանասունն անցնեմ ու մեռնեմ սեփական մեզի ու կեղտի մեջ, աթերոսկլերոզի պատճառով չգիտակցելով՝ ով եմ ես ու որտեղ եմ գտնվում:


իսկ այլընտրանքներ չկա՞ ն էդ երկուսի  միջև… :Think:

----------

Second Chance (20.01.2009)

----------


## Rhayader

> իսկ այլընտրանքներ չկա՞ ն էդ երկուսի  միջև…


Ինչ ռոմանտիկ խաբկանք էլ հորինենք մեր համար, իրականում չկան:

----------


## Բարեկամ

> Ինչ ռոմանտիկ խաբկանք էլ հորինենք մեր համար, իրականում չկան:


իզուր
իրականում՝ դրանք նույնքան հորինվածք են, որքան լյարդի ցեռոզն ու ծերունական մահը, ընդամենը ճաշակի հարցա   :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

Համենայն դեպս, ես նախընտրում եմ առաջինը:

----------


## ihusik

> Նախընտրում եմ մեռնել մինչև քառասունը լյարդի ցիրոզից, քան յոթանասունն անցնեմ ու մեռնեմ սեփական մեզի ու կեղտի մեջ, աթերոսկլերոզի պատճառով չգիտակցելով՝ ով եմ ես ու որտեղ եմ գտնվում:


Ձեր ասած երկու տարբերակն էլ հնարավորա խմելու դեպքում :Wink:  և հետո կարելի էր խմելու տեսակետը պաշտպանելու համար ավելի դաժան սցենար մտածել չխմողների համար - ասենք ոտքը սղա ապելսինի կլեպի վրա ու ընկնի դանակի վրա ու տենց 99 անգամ - 99 անգամ բայց ոչ 100... դե նախ էդքան դաժան չեմ համ էլ 99-ից հետո էլ դժվար դիխանիան հերիք անի էլի :Wink:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ձեր ասած երկու տարբերակն էլ հնարավորա խմելու դեպքում և հետո կարելի էր խմելու տեսակետը պաշտպանելու համար ավելի դաժան սցենար մտածել չխմողների համար - ասենք ոտքը սղա ապելսինի կլեպի վրա ու ընկնի դանակի վրա ու տենց 99 անգամ - 99 անգամ բայց ոչ 100... դե նախ էդքան դաժան չեմ համ էլ 99-ից հետո էլ դժվար դիխանիան հերիք անի էլի


Իրականում իմ ասածը մի քառասուն միլիարդ անգամ ավելի հավանական է, քան քո ասածը:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Նախընտրում եմ մեռնել մինչև քառասունը լյարդի ցիրոզից, քան յոթանասունն անցնեմ ու մեռնեմ սեփական մեզի ու կեղտի մեջ, աթերոսկլերոզի պատճառով չգիտակցելով՝ ով եմ ես ու որտեղ եմ գտնվում:


Իսկ ի՞նչ է: Կարծում ես, որ լյարդի ալկոհոլային ցիռոզով հիվանդը քնում-վեր է կենում մաքու՞ր տեղաշորում… Դեղնած սկլերաներով, հեղուկով լցված որովայնով, այտուցված դեմքով, դողացող մարմնով, մարսողական, սիրտ-անոթային, նյարդային, արյան համակարգերի զանազան խանգարումներով, դու ավելի զզվելի կլինես ինքդ քո և շրջապատիդ համար, քան ցանկացած ծերունական փսիխոզի ժամանակ՝ անկախ նրանից մեզի մեջ ես, թե կեղտի…
Բացի այդ, եթե հասել է այնտեղ, որ արդեն մարդու մոտ ի հայտ է եկել լյարդի ալկոհոլային կամ տոքսիկ, այսինքն՝ «սոսնձային» :LOL:  և այլ ցիռոզ, ուրեմն հաստատ տվյալ անհատը արդեն մի ահագին ժամանակ իր մեզի ու կեղտի մեջ է քնել, լափել ու լակել՝ լինելով գիտակից կամ առավել հավանական է «անգիտակից» վիճակում…
Այնպես որ՝ Ալցհելմերն ու Պիկը գերադասելի են, երևի թե………… :Think:

----------


## Bayern Munchen

դե հաճախ եմ խմում որովհետեվ հաճախ են առիթներ լինում  :Wink:   :Hands Up:

----------


## Լուսաբեր

Ախր ո՞նց եք է կարողանում խմեք  :Blush:  իմ մոտ չի ստացվում,մի բաժակ գինուց ավել խմեմ հարբում եմ:Մեկ էլ տարին մի անգամ նոր տարվա գիշերին մի կում շամպայն եմ խմում  :Blush:

----------


## Kuk

> Ախր ո՞նց եք է կարողանում խմեք  իմ մոտ չի ստացվում,մի բաժակ գինուց ավել խմեմ հարբում եմ:Մեկ էլ տարին մի անգամ նոր տարվա գիշերին մի կում շամպայն եմ խմում


Մի օր արի հանդիպման, կսովորացնեմ :Jpit:

----------


## *e}|{uka*

Վերջին  տարբերակը շատա դուրս գալիս  ::}:  , բայց ափսոս իրականության հետ չի համապատասխանում  :Sad:

----------


## Vaho

*Ալկոհոլը և նրա խփած գոլը* :Sad:  այս արտահայտուտյունը անում ենք էն դեպքում, երբ նախորդ օրվա հարուստ արկածներով անցկացրած ժամանակից արթնալալով տեսնում էս գլխիտ վրա կանգնած մի խումբ մտերիմ մարդկանց ջղայն  ու վճռական հայացքները, որոնք պատմում են քեզ ,,մի քիչ էլ ճոխցրած,, թե ինչու դու այդպես արեցիր կամ խի էս բանն ասեցիր են մարդուն և այլն և այլն :Sorry:  ու դրանից հետո սկսվում է քո ամենասիրած <էսի վերջին անգամն էր>  երգը:  ՈՒ մեկել երեկոյան հայտնաբերում էս քեզ մի տեղ որտեղ մի քանի հոգով երգում եք բռադյագա յա :Drinks:  :Friends:  էէէէէէէխ

----------


## Vaho

Հանկարծ չմտածեք թե էս ամենը ինձա վերաբերվում :LOL: , չե.ուղղակի սենց պատկերացրեցի ու գրեցի ելի :Wink:

----------


## Ribelle

երբեմն խմում եմ :Smile: 
շատ եմ սիրում ալկոհոլային կոկտեյլներ :Love:  :Blush:

----------


## Rammstein

> Ախր ո՞նց եք է կարողանում խմեք  իմ մոտ չի ստացվում,մի բաժակ գինուց ավել խմեմ հարբում եմ:Մեկ էլ տարին մի անգամ նոր տարվա գիշերին մի կում շամպայն եմ խմում


Գինուց ես է եմ շուտ հարբում, շամպայնից` էլ չասեմ... :Bad: 

Բայց դրա համար էլ խմում եմ օղի։ :Tongue: 

Բայց դե ամենաճիշտը չխմելն ա։ :Ok:

----------


## Second Chance

> Սենց մի բան էլ եմ լսել։ Բոլորս էլ գիտենք, թե ինչեր են լինում հարբած վիճակում բեղմնավորումից ծնված երեխաների հետ (Աստված հեռու տանի)։ Հաճախ դրա պատճառով ծնվում են տարբեր շեղումներով երեխաներ, սիամական երկվորյակներ եւն։ Սեռական ակտից առաջ եթե տղամարդը չի խմել 4-5 օրվա ընթացքում, ապա վստահ կարելի է ասել, որ ամեն ինչ կարգին է, ալկոհոլի ազդեցությունը չեզոքացած է։ Իսկ կանանց դեպքում ամեն ինչ այլ է։ Ալկոհոլի ազդեցությունը մնում է կանացի սեռական համակարգի վրա* ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում։* Այսինքն եթե որեւէ կին շատ է խմում, ապա կա մեծ հավանականություն, որ նրա երեխան կծնվի արատներով, անկախ նրանից այդ կինը բեղմնավորման պահին խմած է եղել, թե ոչ։
> 
> *Իսկ հակիրճ կարող եմ ասել*, որ իգական սեռի ներկայացուցիչներին ոգելից խմիչքները հակացուցված են։


Ռամշտայն ջան էս տեղեկությունները քեզ որտեղի՞ց:Ինչ աղբյուրից ես օգտվել:  Ինձ շատ հետաքրքիր է սա հաստատ ապացուցված բաներ են, թե՝ կարծիք: Մանավանդ կանանց վերաբերյալ, ես էլ գիտեի կանանց համար ավելի քիչ վնասակար է, բայց փաստորեն հակառակն է դուրս գալիս :Think: :

----------


## Moon

ալկագոլիկ չեմ հաստատ :LOL: 
Բայց գինու համար, հատկապես կիսաքաղցր խելքս գնում ա :Love:  :Love:  :Love:  :Blush: 
Գարեջուր կյանքումս մի կում արած կամ, որից զզվել եմ...
Սպիրտային ստամոքսս չի ընդունում....չեմ կարողանում...մի անգամ վրացական Ճաճա փորձեցի...մեռել էի....մի քանի րոպե հետո զգում ես, որ չկաս...

----------


## Shah

Կարող եմ երդվել որ ալկոհոլիկ չեմ, բայց սրա համար ոտքերս թուլանում ա... Խմում ես լիմոնադ, բայց հարբում ես ոնց որ մաքուր սպիրտ խմած լինես  :Jpit: 
Կցորդ 49523
դզզզում ա... :Hands Up:

----------

*e}|{uka* (03.09.2010)

----------


## Hda

> Կարող եմ երդվել որ ալկոհոլիկ չեմ, բայց սրա համար ոտքերս թուլանում ա... Խմում ես լիմոնադ, բայց հարբում ես ոնց որ մաքուր սպիրտ խմած լինես 
> Կցորդ 49523
> դզզզում ա...


4X335=1340
սրա 7%-ը 1340*7/100=93.8ml 
էտ արեց 200գրամից ավել օղի  :Smile:  պարզ ա արդյունքը  :LOL: 
Էտ հեչ, դու ասա- ըտեղ օղին էլ ա սև՞

----------

Inna (03.09.2010)

----------


## Shah

> 4X335=1340
> սրա 7%-ը 1340*7/100=93.8ml 
> էտ արեց 200գրամից ավել օղի  պարզ ա արդյունքը 
> Էտ հեչ, դու ասա- ըտեղ օղին էլ ա սև՞


 Չե՞ս տեսնում, սև ա բա ինչ ա  :Jpit:  Ինձ bell գարեջուրն ա դզում մեկել... ուղղակի մորթ ա անում, դաաաառըը, բայց են վերջի կումը որ խմում ես` զգում ես իրա իսկական համը..
Կցորդ 49524

----------

Hda (03.09.2010)

----------


## Շինարար

Հարբեցողը, ես հասկանում եմ, նայ ա, ով հարբում ա, կապ չունի` շատ խմի, թե քիչ, որովհետև ամերիկյան ֆիլմերում եմ տեսել, որ մարդիկ բացարձակ չեն խմում` պատճառաբանելով, թե իրենք ալկոհոլիկ են:  :LOL:  Այսինքն երևի մի կում էլ խմեն, վարի կգնան :Think:  Ես գինու հանդեպ էդ առումով հարբեցող եմ, ինձ ինքս ինձ հակացուցել եմ գինին, եսիմ ինչ պետք ա լինի, որ խմեմ: Օղու հետ ավելի ջերմ հարաբերությունների մեջ եմ :Friends:  :Jpit:  բայց էլի հազարից մեկ եմ խմում, ըստ էդ պահին ցանկության, կարող ա բանակի քեֆի լինեմ կամ ծնունդի ու մի կում չխմեմ, բայց օրինակ հարսանիքներին չխմել չի կարելի :Think:  Բացի գինուց ուրիշ ոչ մի խմիչքից չեմ հարբում: Գարեջուր էլ եմ սիրում, բնականաբար, բայց էնպես չի, որ ամեն օր կամ ինչ-որ պարբերականությամբ խմեմ, կարող ա ամիսներով գարեջուր չխմեմ, ուղղակի սա էն խմիչքն ա, որ ի տարբերություն օղու, առիթի դեպքում երբեք դեմ չեմ լինի: Բայց ամենաշտը ի վիճակի եմ մեկ շիշ խմելու, ավելին չեմ կարողանում տեղավորել, զարմանում եմ, որ մարդիկ չորս-հինգ շիշ խմում են:

----------


## One_Way_Ticket

Պատահաբար նախավերջին տարբերակի տեղը վերջինն ընտրեցի: Ֆրեյդին չհիշատակեք  :LOL:

----------


## Hda

Երևանում ի՞նչ դառը գարեջուր կա....

----------


## Մանուլ

Չեմ էլ հիշում՝ երբ, բայց քվեարկել եմ առաջին տարբերակի օգտին: Ուղղակի դուրս չի գալիս: Բայց էս վերջերս միտքս փոխել եմ  :Jpit: : Չնայած վերջին անգամ ապրիլի սկզբին եմ խմել, բայց որոշել եմ մի օր հարբել  :Blush:   :LOL: : Հետաքրքիր ա  :Jpit: :
 Բայց ախր ոչ մի խմիչք չեմ սիրում, է  :Sad: : Գինի չեմ սիրում, գարեջուր ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում. դառն ա  :Nea: , շամպայնն էլ լավը չի  :Jpit: : Լիկյոր սիրում եմ, բայց իմ խմած լիկյորները ոնց որ հյութ լինեն  :Jpit: : Հա, մի անգամ էլ օղի են խմացրել  :LOL: : Քաղաքում չէինք, շաաատ ցուրտ էր, մենք էլ տաք շորեր շատ չէինք տարել, ամառ էր: Մեզ մի բաժակ օղի խմացրին, որ տաքանանք  :Jpit: : Բայց թույլ էր, ոնց որ ջուր լիներ  :LOL: :

 Նենց եմ սիրում մի քիչ խմած մարդկանց, էն որ քեֆները մի քիչ լավ ա լինում ու շատ են խոսում  :Love:   :LOL: :

----------


## Hda

> Չեմ էլ հիշում՝ երբ, բայց քվեարկել եմ առաջին տարբերակի օգտին: Ուղղակի դուրս չի գալիս: Բայց էս վերջերս միտքս փոխել եմ : Չնայած վերջին անգամ ապրիլի սկզբին եմ խմել, բայց որոշել եմ մի օր հարբել  : Հետաքրքիր ա :
>  Բայց ախր ոչ մի խմիչք չեմ սիրում, է : Գինի չեմ սիրում, գարեջուր ընդհանրապես չեմ սիրում. դառն ա , շամպայնն էլ լավը չի : Լիկյոր սիրում եմ, բայց իմ խմած լիկյորները ոնց որ հյութ լինեն : Հա, մի անգամ էլ օղի են խմացրել : Քաղաքում չէինք, շաաատ ցուրտ էր, մենք էլ տաք շորեր շատ չէինք տարել, ամառ էր: Մեզ մի բաժակ օղի խմացրին, որ տաքանանք : Բայց թույլ էր, ոնց որ ջուր լիներ :
> 
>  Նենց եմ սիրում մի քիչ խմած մարդկանց, էն որ քեֆները մի քիչ լավ ա լինում ու շատ են խոսում  :


Աչքիս քեզ կոկտեյլներ ա պետք համտեսել:Սկսի Ջին-տոնիկից,հետո կերևա:Օգնելու գործ լինի ձեն հանի  :Wink:

----------

Մանուլ (03.09.2010)

----------


## Fender

Մարդիկ կա՞ն որ փորձել են աբսենտ կոչվող խմիչքը... ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Абсент

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

*Սկզբունքորեն չեմ խմում*,Ջահ հեռու պահի :Hands Up: ,ատում եմ ալկոհոլը,այն միանշանակ պետք է արգելել,քանի որ ամենավտանգավոր թմրանյութն է օփիատներից հետո,այն առաջացնում է թե ֆիզիկական եւ թե հոգեբանական ծանր հետեւանքներ,իսկ հանցագործություների ու լյարդի քաղծկեղից մահացածների մասին լռում եմ,եթե վերձնենք աշխարհի բոլոր թմրանյութերը,ապա ալկահոլից ավելի շատ մարդ է մահացել,ալկահոլը դա թույն է մի այլ կարգի,ավելի լավ է կալիումի ցիանիդ խմեմ,այն լուծիչ է եւ իր մեջ լուծում է ճարպերը եւ ինչպես գիտենք ուղեղը եւ լյարդը կազմված են ճարպից,այն հիպոկամպում սպանում է նոր ծնված բջիջներին,նա ազդում է ԳԱԲԱ եւ ՆՄԴԱ ռեցեպտորների վրա ու ասվաբաժդյած է անում գլյուտամատ՝որը սպանում է ողնուղեղը ու առաջանում է ցրված սկլերոզ,հատկապես ԳԱԲԱ-ի հետ խաղ անելը հավասարազոր է կյանքի հետ խաղ անալուն,այն հանդիսանում կանգնեցնող նեյրոմեդիատոր ու ռեֆլեքսների մեծ մասը կանգնեցնում է,նույն մեխանիզմով են ազդում նաեւ մարդկության չարիք՝Բարբիտուրատները,այն սկզբից լայնացնում է անոթները,դեֆորմացնում էրիթրոցիտներին հետո միանգմից անոթները նեղանում են ու տրոբոցիտները փակում են անոթները եւ ինֆարկտը պատրաստ է,գիտնակաները կազմել 20 թմրանյութերի վնասակարոթյունը 5 տեղում ալկհոլն է :Angry2:  9 տեղում ծխախոտը բա:

----------


## Hda

> [B]...գիտնակաները կազմել 20 թմրանյութերի վնասակարոթյունը 5 տեղում ալկհոլն է 9 տեղում ծխախոտը բա:


Magic ջան ,բա շուտ ասեիր:Եսէլ էշ-էշ ծխելը թարգեցի:Հենա խմելը կթարգեի:  :LOL:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (03.09.2010), Quyr Qery (06.02.2012)

----------


## Shah

> *Սկզբունքորեն չեմ խմում*,Ջահ հեռու պահի,ատում եմ ալկոհոլը,այն միանշանակ պետք է արգելել,քանի որ ամենավտանգավոր թմրանյութն է օփիատներից հետո,այն առաջացնում է թե ֆիզիկական եւ թե հոգեբանական ծանր հետեւանքներ,իսկ հանցագործություների ու լյարդի քաղծկեղից մահացածների մասին լռում եմ,եթե վերձնենք աշխարհի բոլոր թմրանյութերը,ապա ալկահոլից ավելի շատ մարդ է մահացել,ալկահոլը դա թույն է մի այլ կարգի,ավելի լավ է կալիումի ցիանիդ խմեմ,այն լուծիչ է եւ իր մեջ լուծում է ճարպերը եւ ինչպես գիտենք ուղեղը եւ լյարդը կազմված են ճարպից,այն հիպոկամպում սպանում է նոր ծնված բջիջներին,նա ազդում է ԳԱԲԱ եւ ՆՄԴԱ ռեցեպտորների վրա ու ասվաբաժդյած է անում գլյուտամատ՝որը սպանում է ողնուղեղը ու առաջանում է ցրված սկլերոզ,հատկապես ԳԱԲԱ-ի հետ խաղ անելը հավասարազոր է կյանքի հետ խաղ անալուն,այն հանդիսանում կանգնեցնող նեյրոմեդիատոր ու ռեֆլեքսների մեծ մասը կանգնեցնում է,նույն մեխանիզմով են ազդում նաեւ մարդկության չարիք՝Բարբիտուրատները,այն սկզբից լայնացնում է անոթները,դեֆորմացնում էրիթրոցիտներին հետո միանգմից անոթները նեղանում են ու տրոբոցիտները փակում են անոթները եւ ինֆարկտը պատրաստ է,գիտնակաները կազմել 20 թմրանյութերի վնասակարոթյունը 5 տեղում ալկհոլն է 9 տեղում ծխախոտը բա:


совсем совсем? Ասենք շաբաթը մի անգամ է՞լ չի կարելի մի 3-5 բաժակ քցել:

----------


## Magic-Mushroom

ԱՖՐ ջան ամենինչ էլ կարելի է,նորմալ մարդը թմրամոլ կամ ալկահոլիկ չի դառնա,ամենինչ մարդուց է գալիս,իմ գրածը ալկահոլիզմի մասին էր,այ մեկ բաժակ կարմիր կիսաչոր գինին  առանց կոնսերվանտների պատրաստված նույնիսկ օգտակար է,քո ձեռքով պատրաստած մեկ գավաթ 300մլ գարեջուրնել է օգտակար :Smile:

----------


## vitaminka

> "Ալկոհոլի ցանկացած կաթիլ թույն է օրգանիզմի համար" - Բժշկական համալսարան, Ֆարմակոլոգիա, 3-րդ կուրս:
> 
> Մարդուն բնորոշ է ձգտումը դեպի մահը (հոգեբանության դասընթաց), ընդ որում շատերը չարաշահում են այդ հատկությունը (ալկոհոլ, նիկոտին, էքստրեմալ սպորտ և այլն):


 Ֆարմակոլոգիա սովորել եմ Մաշկովսկու ու Չեկմանի գրքերով ու ոչ մի էջում չեմ կարդացել որ Ալկոհոլի ցանկացած կաթիլ թույն է օրգանիզմի համար:Ինչպե՞ս,ի՞նչ մեխանիզմով :Think: :
Էտ դեպքում ինչպե՞ս է որ նաստոյկաները սպիրտի հիման վրա են պատրաստվում ու դեղամիջոց են համարվում այլ ոչ թույն և այստեղ արդեն ոչ թե մի քանի կաթիլ այլ մի քանի մ/լ-լիտր:
Աթեիստի երկրորդ մտքի հետ համամիտ եմ :Rolleyes:

----------


## Katka

Տեսնես, որ հարբեցողն է ասում, որ ինքը հարբեցող է, եթե միայն չի հայտնվել մի կենտրոնում, որտեղ՝
- Ես Վալոդն եմ ու ալկաշ եմ…
-Ողջունենք Վալոդին
Ծափեր,ծափեր:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Տեսնես, որ հարբեցողն է ասում, որ ինքը հարբեցող է, եթե միայն չի հայտնվել մի կենտրոնում, որտեղ՝
> - Ես Վալոդն եմ ու ալկաշ եմ…
> -Ողջունենք Վալոդին
> Ծափեր,ծափեր:


Նման կենտրոն Հայաստանում չկա: 

Մեր երկրում քիչ այլ է.
-Ես Վալոդն եմ ու ալկաշ եմ…
-Վալոդ, դու եզ ես
Տփեք, տփեք Վալոդին

----------

Quyr Qery (06.02.2012)

----------


## Katka

> Նման կենտրոն Հայաստանում չկա: 
> 
> Մեր երկրում քիչ այլ է.
> -Ես Վալոդն եմ ու ալկաշ եմ…
> -Վալոդ, դու եզ ես
> Տփեք, տփեք Վալոդին


Նման կենտրոնին փոխարինում են հոգեբուժարանները: Էնպես որ վերջին տարբերակը բացառեք: Ոչ մի հարբեցող, էն էլ ամեն օր խմող, չի ասի, որ ինքը ալկաշ է:

----------


## Շինարար

> Նման կենտրոնին փոխարինում են հոգեբուժարանները: Էնպես որ վերջին տարբերակը բացառեք: Ոչ մի հարբեցող, էն էլ ամեն օր խմող, չի ասի, որ ինքը ալկաշ է:


Հարբեցող չգիտեմ, բայց մարդու, ով ասել ա. «Ես թմրամոլ եմ, ինձ բուժում ա պետք», ես ճանաչում եմ, նույն հաջողությամբ հարբեցողն էլ կարող ա ընդունել, ինչու՞ ոչ: Հայաստանում մարդիկ չկա՞ն, ովքեր հարբեցող են դարձել, բայց ի վիճակի են դա գիտակցել, կարծում եմ՝ կան:

----------


## Katka

> Հարբեցող չգիտեմ, բայց մարդու, ով ասել ա. «Ես թմրամոլ եմ, ինձ բուժում ա պետք», ես ճանաչում եմ, նույն հաջողությամբ հարբեցողն էլ կարող ա ընդունել, ինչու՞ ոչ: Հայաստանում մարդիկ չկա՞ն, ովքեր հարբեցող են դարձել, բայց ի վիճակի են դա գիտակցել, կարծում եմ՝ կան:


Դե լավ է: Կարեւորը էդ օրը խմած չլինի:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> Նման կենտրոնին փոխարինում են հոգեբուժարանները: Էնպես որ վերջին տարբերակը բացառեք: Ոչ մի հարբեցող, էն էլ ամեն օր խմող, չի ասի, որ ինքը ալկաշ է:


Հոգեբուժարաններում ալկոհոլիզմով հիվանդներ չեն բուժվում: Բացառություն են միայն այն դեպքերը, երբ ալկոհոլիզմը տվյալ հիվանդի մոտ բարդացել է այնպիսի հոգեկան խանգարմամբ, որն անհամատեղելի է մասնագիտական բուժհաստատության հետ: Ի դեպ, նման բացառությունները քիչ են, որովհետև ալկոհոլային փսիխոզները սովորաբար բուժվում են նարկոլոգիական բաժանմունքներում նրանց ունեցած հնարավորություններով:

Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է հիվանդի իր հիվանդության նկատմամբ ունեցած քննադատական վերաբերմունքին, ապա համոզված եղեք, եթե ալկոհոլամոլը զրուցի երգչի, ծրագրավորողի կամ կոշկակարի հետ, պարզ է, որ չի ասի իր հիվանդության մասին: Այլ է, երբ հիվանդի հետ խոսում է համապատասխան մասնագետը: :Smile:

----------

Katka (04.09.2010)

----------


## Katka

> Հոգեբուժարաններում ալկոհոլիզմով հիվանդներ չեն բուժվում: Բացառություն են միայն այն դեպքերը, երբ ալկոհոլիզմը տվյալ հիվանդի մոտ բարդացել է այնպիսի հոգեկան խանգարմամբ, որն անհամատեղելի է մասնագիտական բուժհաստատության հետ: Ի դեպ, նման բացառությունները քիչ են, որովհետև ալկոհոլային փսիխոզները սովորաբար բուժվում են նարկոլոգիական բաժանմունքներում նրանց ունեցած հնարավորություններով:
> 
> Իսկ ինչ վերաբերվում է հիվանդի իր հիվանդության նկատմամբ ունեցած քննադատական վերաբերմունքին, ապա համոզված եղեք, եթե ալկոհոլամոլը զրուցի երգչի, ծրագրավորողի կամ կոշկակարի հետ, պարզ է, որ չի ասի իր հիվանդության մասին: Այլ է, երբ հիվանդի հետ խոսում է համապատասխան մասնագետը:


ՀՀ մարզերում կա՞ն տենց կենտրոններ, ոչ հոգեբուժարանում:

----------


## Մարկիզ

> ՀՀ մարզերում կա՞ն տենց կենտրոններ, ոչ հոգեբուժարանում:


Երևանում նարկոլոգիական կլինիկան է: Նարկոլոգիական կաբինետներ կան նաև Գյումրիում, Վանաձորում, Եղվարդում, Սյունիքում (ստույգ չգիտեմ՝ որտեղ):

----------


## vitaminka

Кто не курит и не пьет - тот здоровеньким помрет! :LOL: 
Փորձեցի հայերեն թարգմանել,բայց հումոր չեղավ այլ մառազմ

----------


## Shah

Դե ինչ, ընդունում եք անոնիմ ալկոգոլիկների շարքերը ինձ թե չէ  :Jpit:  Որ ասում էի ոտքերս թուլանում ա սրա համար...  :LOL: 
Կցորդ 49553

----------

Ձայնալար (06.09.2010)

----------


## Հայկօ

> Դե ինչ, ընդունում եք անոնիմ ալկոգոլիկների շարքերը ինձ թե չէ


Բարեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեվ, Աֆը՜րըըըըըըըըըը՜  :LOL: 



Արաղ  :Bad:

----------

Magic-Mushroom (07.09.2010), Shah (07.09.2010), Ձայնալար (06.09.2010), Ռուֆուս (07.09.2010)

----------


## vitaminka

---------- Ավելացվել է՝  23:16 ---------- Սկզբնական գրառումը՝  23:15 ----------




> Դե ինչ, ընդունում եք անոնիմ ալկոգոլիկների շարքերը ինձ թե չէ  Որ ասում էի ոտքերս թուլանում ա սրա համար... 
> Կցորդ 49553


 
Խնդիր չունես ,բայց "թույլ" ալկոհոլիկների շարքերը :Jpit:

----------


## Shah

> Բարեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեեվ, Աֆը՜րըըըըըըըըըը՜ 
> 
> 
> 
> Արաղ


 Արաղ չի, էս լիմոնադ ա  :LOL: 
Արաղը գոնե հոտ ա ունենում արաղի, էս ոնց որ դյուշես խմես  :Jpit:

----------

Lord (07.09.2010), Սամսար (07.09.2010)

----------


## Lord

Բարև ձեզ իմ անունը Տիկո է և ես արդեն 25 րոպե է ալկոհոլային ոչինիչ չեմ օգտագործել, ես խմում եմ իմ ամբողջ կյանքի ընթացքում, սկսած մանուկ հասակից և ինձ շատ դուր է գալիս, ոնցոր արդեն չեմ դիմանում գնամ մի բան խմեմ, շնորհակալություն :Smile:

----------

Freeman (06.02.2012)

----------


## erexa

Լավ եմ վերաբերվում, հատկապես, եթե, հետն էլ ուտելիք կա, իսկը իմ սրտով:  :Love:  Ալկոհոլից ախորժակս բացվում ա, տրամադրությունս բարձրանում ա, մի խոսքով քեֆ անելու հավես եմ ունենում, բայց քանի, որ շուտ եմ հարբում, քիչ եմ խմում ու մեկ-մեկ:  Սիրում եմ խմել, իմ սիրելի մարդկանց հետ: Իսկ ամենաշատը` սիրում եմ խմել սրճարանում, երբ հավաքված ենք լինում մի քանի աղջիկներով:  :Smile:

----------

KiLa (06.02.2012)

----------


## Vaio

> Իսկ ամենաշատը` սիրում եմ խմել սրճարանում, երբ հավաքված ենք լինում մի քանի աղջիկներով:


Այ քեզ *խելոք երեխա*ներ ))

----------


## Մարկիզ

Մի՛ խմեք ժողովուրդ…  :Smile:  

Սա էլ անպայման նայեք:

http://smotri.com/video/view/?id=v1150797f88e

----------

KiLa (06.02.2012), Ներսես_AM (06.02.2012)

----------

